

Ask HN: What's a simple-to-set-up CRUD front-end for PHP/MySQL? - jawns

I'm trying to set up a CRUD front-end for some non-techie people so they can update sports team stats.  There are multiple sports, leagues, divisions, teams, etc., and I've got them all set up in a MySQL database.<p>I need something that's less difficult than phpMyAdmin.<p>I know a couple of PHP frameworks do this kind of stuff well, but ideally, I'd like something that's simpler to set up.
======
djit
In need of quick backend admin, I used the Kohana 3 framework, its ORM and the
formo form management module: <http://avanthill.com/formo_manual/>
<https://github.com/bmidget/kohana-formo>

Any php framework with ORM and forms management support will get you there.

You will probably need ACL / Authentication support wich Kohana provides.

------
revorad
Wordpress?

